# Tai Chi Chuan Familiy Tree



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2006)

Just thought I would share one of my sources of information about Tai Chi with those that may be interested. 

A fairly good web source for information about family tree of Tai Chi.
It is not complete but a good source of information.

The Styles of Tai Chi Chuan
http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/Philosophy/Taichi/styles.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Very informative.  Thanks for posting it.

Jeff


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Thanks for posting this.  I'll definitely be checking it out!


Fu Bag


----------



## pstarr (Aug 1, 2006)

Very good!  Thanks!


----------



## Franzfri (Sep 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Just thought I would share one of my sources of information about Tai Chi with those that may be interested.
> 
> A fairly good web source for information about family tree of Tai Chi.
> It is not complete but a good source of information.
> ...


 
I just got the lineage chart from my sifu, Master Randy Elia. It starts with 

Yang Lu-chan -> Yang Pan-hou (eldest son 1837-1892) Guang Ping Yang Style -> Wong Jao-Yu -> Kuo Lien Ying -> Grand Master Peter Kwok -> Sifu Randy Elia

I don't see any of the people starting with Wong Jau-Yu on the chart...is it a matter of spelling, or is the chart incomplete?  I know my sifu participates in the Guang Ping Yang Association and his students participate in regional and international competitions.  We don't have much competition. Usually people from our school are the only ones doing the Guang Ping Yang.

Fran


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2006)

franzfr said:
			
		

> I just got the lineage chart from my sifu, Master Randy Elia. It starts with
> 
> Yang Lu-chan -> Yang Pan-hou (eldest son 1837-1892) Guang Ping Yang Style -> Wong Jao-Yu -> Kuo Lien Ying -> Grand Master Peter Kwok -> Sifu Randy Elia
> 
> ...


 
Lineage charts tend to go only so far and are generally based on what the family wants. My teacher's teacher Tung Yingcheih is on the chart but my teacher is not.


----------

